# GOLDMUND EDIOS 20 BD Blu-Ray Player



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Goldmund has always been one of those companies that make me blink twice. Built to unbelievable quality and construction, gorgeous for the most part in appearance, it seems they leave no stone unturned in their makeup of products.

However, this time I pose a question, with technology changing everyday, is it reasonable to make a Blu-Ray player of this ilk, right now?

Opinions and thoughts?


http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...edios_20_bd_blu-ray_player_reviewed000812.php


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

$17,000
Thats just amazing to say the least. I understand the quality of the build and internal parts costing a bit more but who in there right mind would pay that much given I highly doubt that the playback quality is any better than a good $400 BluRay player. 
I will get out my soap box and say this, Monster sells over priced cables I wonder seriously if this player is in the same league simply over priced. but of course people will still buy it just because they can:hide:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> $17,000
> Thats just amazing to say the least. I understand the quality of the build and internal parts costing a bit more but who in there right mind would pay that much given I highly doubt that the playback quality is any better than a good $400 BluRay player.
> I will get out my soap box and say this, Monster sells over priced cables I wonder seriously if this player is in the same league simply over priced. but of course people will still buy it just because they can:hide:


I agree. I understand the pursuit of perfection, but with Blu-Ray, changes are coming regularly. This is open for debate, lets chat.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I realize that companies need to recoup there costs but this puts them in a real niche market I bet they wont sell many at that price.
I am really thinking that within about 5 years Bluray may have some competition with flash cards as their are already selling 32gb cards, more than enough room for an HD movie with all the extras.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I realize that companies need to recoup there costs but this puts them in a real niche market I bet they wont sell many at that price.
> I am really thinking that within about 5 years Bluray may have some competition with flash cards as their are already selling 32gb cards, more than enough room for an HD movie with all the extras.


Was not aware of that, quite interesting. Well, it will not be me or you, but someone will buy that player.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I realize that companies need to recoup there costs but this puts them in a real niche market I bet they wont sell many at that price.
> I am really thinking that within about 5 years Bluray may have some competition with flash cards as their are already selling 32gb cards, more than enough room for an HD movie with all the extras.


Wow, beautiful pictures of trains. We have something else in common. I love trains also. When I was about 11, I would get up early at 6:00am, to meet my Uncle Willie at 225th street and White plains Road in da Bronx, and ride all the way to New Lots Avenue in Brooklyn in the front car. (What 11yr. old does that!!) He gave a headsup to the motorman, to keep an eye out on me. I loved it. My mom and Dad bought me a train set, which I would set up up on the ping pong table, when not in use.
Now of course I`m talking the subway system of NY. Tunnels and everything.


----------

